
Show HN: RecruitT – Post your resume and let recruiters reach out to you - rusucosmin
https://recruitt.me
======
codegeek
I like the idea. Now time to provide some feedback. Your landing page is
confusing and I cannot tell what you do exactly. For example "Recruit Talent"
is too broad and needs more clarity. "recruit the great to give you the best"
probably is not a good choice of words. Doesn't sound like proper English (I
am not a native speaker myself but I felt something weird reading that).

The question is who do you want to attract more: recruiters or candidates or
both ? Obviously, it is a two-sided platform where candidates have to create
their profile while recruiters have to come and search for them. So the
landing page needs to be clear that this provides value to both parties.

For candidates, I would say something like "Make it easy for recruiters to
find you instead of you finding them". Something like that.

For recruiters, it could be something like "Great profiles at your disposal to
find talent that match your needs". Something like that.

Remember that YOU know what your platform or product is but people who somehow
come to your landing page need to learn the same within a few seconds.

~~~
rusucosmin
Thank you for the very detailed feedback. I got that advice twice, so I will
definitely rethink the landing page.

------
rusucosmin
Hi all,

While browsing a lot of remote jobs, I saw that I waste a lot of time applying
and interviewing. I build this website because I thought there should be an
easier way to get through. And the idea is quite simple: you just create your
resume once, and then recruiters looking for remote work can reach out to you
if they think you would be a strong match. It is the first time I actually
launch something, so please be nice. Any constructive feedback is appreciated!

Thanks, Cosmin

